

Ask HN: RSS feed that links direct to Hacker News not source? - mdotk

Every RSS feed I&#x27;ve found for HN (official or not) links to the source site as the &quot;primary site&quot;.<p>Anyone know of a feed that has the HN discussion page as the primary URL?
======
webgurl83
I'm not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but the feeds at
hnrss.org always seem to provide a link back to the comments in a thread even
though they do link to the source.

~~~
mdotk
This was it, thanks

[http://hnrss.org/newest?link=comments](http://hnrss.org/newest?link=comments)

------
webgurl83
I'm not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but the feeds at
hnrss.org provide a link back to the original post, (even though they do link
to the source.)

